Ask HN: Best resources to to understand BTC/Blockchain and its implications? - jrudin
======
tai_hn
I find these three books entertaining.

[Blockchain Revolution by Don Tapscott, Alex
Tapscott]([https://www.amazon.com/Blockchain-Revolution-Technology-
Chan...](https://www.amazon.com/Blockchain-Revolution-Technology-Changing-
Business/dp/1101980133)) [The Business Blockchain by William
Mougayar]([https://www.amazon.com/Business-Blockchain-Practice-
Applicat...](https://www.amazon.com/Business-Blockchain-Practice-Application-
Technology/dp/1119300312)) [Digital Gold by Nathaniel
Popper]([https://www.amazon.co.jp/Digital-Gold-Bitcoin-
Millionaires-R...](https://www.amazon.co.jp/Digital-Gold-Bitcoin-Millionaires-
Reinvent/dp/0062362496))

If you want to dig deeper, read [Mastering Bitcoin by Andreas M.
Antonopoulos]([https://www.amazon.com/Mastering-Bitcoin-Unlocking-
Digital-C...](https://www.amazon.com/Mastering-Bitcoin-Unlocking-Digital-
Cryptocurrencies/dp/1449374042)).

------
tboyd47
I would start with the simplest _proven_ blockchain use case: Bitcoin. Bill
Gates called Bitcoin a technological tour de force - something I don't think
he's said about "Blockchain."

Learn about the design choices made in Bitcoin and how its blockchain adds to
that integrated whole, and you will see how the stability of the network
emerges as a tensegrity of multiple competing forces with opposing incentives.

~~~
jrudin
Thanks for the recommendation, anything you've found online that you've
particularly enjoyed?

~~~
tboyd47
I recommend the talks of Andreas Antonopoulos.

------
random_moonwalk
Check out the readings for Stanford's Bitcoin and Cryptocurrencies course
([https://crypto.stanford.edu/cs251/syllabus.html](https://crypto.stanford.edu/cs251/syllabus.html)).
There's a draft of the textbook for the course that's a great place to start
imo.

